# GW ... questions.



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi,

I set up my tank on Saturday (14th of this month), which is about 1 and 1/2 weeks ago. First 2 days were normal, 3-7 water started to become cloudy (normal in a set up) 8 on (till today) the water became green :-/ Here is what I have:

- 75 gallons standard
- 4x55W from AH supply (110W for 8 hours and 220W for 3-4hours during the middle of the day)
- 100% ADA substrate (Amazonia Soil + Power Sand Special M)
- rotala indica, glossostigma (entire bottom) and micro sword
- Ferts ADA step 1, brighty K, green brighty special lights *5mL/day for all of them*

I'm assumming that this is because of the high amonia in a new set up...
There are no fish. I did a 50% water change after which water became green the next day. Now which plan do you recommend?

A. 4 day blackout followed by a bigger water change, no ferrs
B. Adding additional filter (I have an Eheim 2215 now) and leaving the tank the way it is for another few days. Ferts just like now.
C. your suggestions.

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You don't mention it in yor post, but are you using any form of CO2 on the tank? If not, with your lighting levels, GW (along with other types of algae) will probably be present in your tank for a very long time. 

Of your choices, A 3 day blackout would get my vote because it is free  An additional filter will more than likely not work unless you use a diatom filter. I have used a HOT Magnum with the micron cartridge and diatom powder many times to combat GW on my 75g tanks. In most cases, it is cleared up overnight.

For the blackout, do a 50% water change prior to blacking out the tank. This should remove 50% of the GW in the tank. Blackout the tank (don't forget to turn off the CO2 during the Blackout) by using something heavy enough so that light will not penetrate the tank. I have used black plastic garbage bags in the past covered by a large blanket/quilt. After 3-4 days (3 has been enough for me in the past) uncover the tank, do another 50% water change and resume ferts. No need to feed the fish during this time, they will be fine.

GW is caused mainly from NH4 (ammonium) in the water column. I can induce a bout of GW in any of my "high light" tanks by simply uprooting a bunch of plants and not doing a water change after the uprooting. I'm not very familiar with ADA ferts but I believe the Power Sand contains NH4 that may be leaching into the water column. Hopefully, someone will correct me if I am wrong on this 

You can do multiple water changes for the first few weeks (probably not a bad idea on any new tank setup) or run some carbon in your filter. If you feel the carbon may remove too many of the micros, add a bit more to try and compensate. 

I would also suggest you add more plants to your setup at least for the next month, maybe two, until the tank "matures" a bit. The extra plants may not fit in with your aquascape but the extra plant mass will be a big help at removing the ammonium from the water and reducing the chance of another GW occurence. As an alternative, you can always try reducing your light levels (maybe cut out the midday burst) for the next few weeks until more of the NH4 leaches out or is reduced by water changes.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you very much Matt!



> You don't mention it in yor post, but are you using any form of CO2 on the tank? If not, with your lighting levels, GW (along with other types of algae) will probably be present in your tank for a very long time.


I am dosing Co2 from a 5lb bottle, and I'm using a wodden difuser for dissolving. it usually runs 24/7, but after I'll get some fish in I'll lower it to daytime only.



> Of your choices, A 3 day blackout would get my vote because it is free An additional filter will more than likely not work unless you use a diatom filter. I have used a HOT Magnum with the micron cartridge and diatom powder many times to combat GW on my 75g tanks. In most cases, it is cleared up overnight.


I thought that this might be the best option. Before I do a blackout I will try Jeff Senske's recomendation of cutting out the step 1, and Lights.



> I would also suggest you add more plants to your setup at least for the next month, maybe two, until the tank "matures" a bit. The extra plants may not fit in with your aquascape but the extra plant mass will be a big help at removing the ammonium from the water and reducing the chance of another GW occurence. As an alternative, you can always try reducing your light levels (maybe cut out the midday burst) for the next few weeks until more of the NH4 leaches out or is reduced by water changes.


I will throw in some riccia and others, but the tank is well planted (I learned from my previous experiance  - I started off with almost no plants and full ferts, result = HEAVY algae)

I have no fish in yet, so don't have to worry about them. They will be introduced, once I'll get everything set up.

Thank you again!
Matt


----------

